# New hedgehog owner help



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi I got my hedgehog snow about a month ago.the breeder I got her from was terrible.the breeder didn't even know how old she was only that she's under a year.so anyway I've had snow for a while she's gotten better and adjusted and uses her wheel eats all that good stuff but she's still very scared of me and is 100% of the time balled up and never comes out unless I stay still and if I move back to ball mode.any way if you could give me tips that would be great.


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

Are you spending at least 30 minutes with her a day regardless if she's an angry ball? If you're not, you should be. Snuggle Sacks are great for that.

If you haven't already tried it, the tshirt trick is something people swear by. You wear an old shirt for a day and then put it in the hedgehog cage so they can get used to your scent.

You could try not moving, being very slow if you do, talking softly so she can get used to your voice, keeping her upright (so not upside down like in the picture), offering safe treats and being patient for her to unfurl, etc.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's normal for a hedgehog. Particularly if she wasn't handled much by the breeder, which sounds pretty likely, unfortunately. The most you can do is continue to handle her for at least 30 minutes a night & give her time and patience. Hedgehogs can take months or years to start to calm down, and some are always grumpy and defensive. What do you do with her when you have her out for bonding time right now?


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

I take her out for about 1-2 hours each day and have her on my lap she comes out of ball mode when I pick her up and hold her in my palm for a bit I don't have her upside down that's an old photo


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

This is from today she was hiding in one of my books after I put her on my desk for a bit


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Cute picture! I'm sure she will come around given some serious bonding dedication.


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you have any tips for bonding for know all she does is look around and if I move she balls up.i don't really know how to bond with her


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

The t-shirt trick works well! Just place an old t-shirt in her cage sleep spot so she learns your smell is safe. Be careful of loose threads though, they can get caught on tiny hedgie toes! You can also purchase a snuggle sack. They are amazing and perfect for bonding with a hedgie without them having to be scared. They can sleep, cuddle, or dig in the sack and you can place it on your lap. This will teach them that your smell is safe and you will not hurt them. Good luck!


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks I'm going to see if my local pet store had a one also I tried the shirt trick for a few weeks already still no luck with it however.


----------



## Bmj035 (Jan 5, 2017)

You might try Etsy for the snuggle scarf. I also make cute pouches out of fleece. I can send you one if you'd like. It's worked wonders with my Scooter.


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

Well it turns out that she might have been socialized well and was a sweetheart like the breeder said because last night when I went to take her out she had some little hoglets.so I think that she was only grumpy because of her being pregnant


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ugh...what a crappy breeder!! If you haven't already started, make sure you read up on babies information. Here's the emergency sticky with the basics - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/24-breeding-babies-help/6160-emergency-baby-advice.html


----------

